# Rear Seat For under $30



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well made me a rear seat till I can buy a good one. Took the top off a buddy stand and rebuilt it. I don't guess it turned out to bad lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That turned out pretty slick. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It'll work for now I guess lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not bad at all


----------



## 700 MUDMAN FL (Jul 10, 2012)

Built mine out of a couple of boat seats from bass pro shop. Got a total of $120 in two seats and the metal frame along with a couple of lap belts. 

Next will be a rear cage.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I made this on out of a Wally World buddy stand that I gave $30 for on clearance lol.


----------



## R660 (Dec 6, 2012)

Not to bad. I have been thinking about making one with factory rhino seats for mine.


----------

